# Estação Meteorológica da Serra do Pilar [IM] (18/07/2009)



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jul 2009 às 01:58)

No recém-passado dia 19 organizámos um encontro conjuntamente com o Veterano, visto nós - eu e o André - estarmos no Grande Porto na companhia do João Soares e assim aproveitámos para conhecer a estação do Serra do Pilar.

Encontrámos uma estação recentemente lá montada, desde Dezembro, segundo disse quem nos recebeu no Observatório da Serra do Pilar.

Os abrigos de Stevenson, dois, estão em excelente estado mas ainda sem qualquer instrumento no seu interior, ainda para mais num local onde não há observadores e a estação é totalmente automatizada é caso para perguntar o porquê de um abrigo, quanto mais dois.

A estação pareceu-nos bastante representativa da cidade do Porto, muito mais do que a estação de Pedras Rubras, num local totalmente diferente da zona da cidade.

Na minha opinião esta estação devia receber o título de EMA, pois está instalada de tal modo que cumpre todas as normas da Organização Meteorológica Mundial e encontra-se num local ajardinado de grandes dimensões, embora dentro do perímetro urbano, mas muitas estações que conhecemos também funcionam nestas condições e são EMAs, por isso seria justo.

Destaque para a excelente tarde de convívio com o *Veterano* e, claro, com o grupo desde há muito familiarizado: eu, o *João Soares* e o *André*, os únicos por lá presentes em conjunto com ele. 



Vista geral













Vistas de pormenor


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jul 2009 às 02:20)

Belas fotos! Tive pena de não poder ter ido 

Também acho que deveria ser EMA e substituir a de P.Rubras como a principal estação. É só avarias, já chega. Merecemos melhor. Aliás, deveria haver uma no interior do distrito, mas essa é outra história.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jul 2009 às 03:23)

Serviria de um grande pretexto para uma revisita à Invicta desde há já 8 anos! Eventualmente na próxima, quiçá...


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jul 2009 às 03:30)

vens quando reabrir a estação de S. Gens 

Aliás no mail que me mandaram do IM, disseram que a S.Pilar e S.Gens seriam EMA's. A da S.Pilar seria como a Lisboa (Geofísico).


----------



## vitamos (20 Jul 2009 às 09:41)

Mais um cromo colado na caderneta das estações! Bom trabalho


----------



## AnDré (20 Jul 2009 às 11:15)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Os abrigos de Stevenson, dois, estão em excelente estado mas ainda sem qualquer instrumento no seu interior, ainda para mais num local onde não há observadores e a estação é totalmente automatizada é caso para perguntar o porquê de um abrigo, quanto mais dois.



Esperemos que eles não fiquem ali a apodrecer vazios.
Eu, não me importava de acolher um, para levar para a terra dos meus país na zona de Montemurro. 

E já agora levava também um daqueles pluviometros.
Embora esses precisassem primeiro de umas reparações. Não havia nenhum que não estivesse entupido. 






De referir ainda que aquele lugar, se encontra um pouco abandalhado. Parece que ninguém quer saber daquilo para nada. O senhor que toma conta daquilo lá vai cuidando do jardim, mas quanto aos instrumentos e ao próprio observatório, é o que se vê. 

Será por ter acabado a ditadura?





(Edifício construído sob o governo da Ditadura Nacional, Ano de 1931).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2009 às 22:26)

Daniel Vilão disse:


>



Acho interessante referir que os abrigos de Stevenson estavam ambos colocados com a base a 1,20m do solo, a altura mínima exigida pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial para instalações-padrão.

Apenas o radiation shield da EMA se encontrava a 1,50m de altura.


----------

